

Sinatra Book - jyzhang
http://sinatra-book.gittr.com/

======
wheels
I must admit some general annoyance at the recent trend in labeling 20-page
web-only how-tos "books".

Though, given that the Sinatra source itself is under 2k lines, were it a real
book, it would quickly be much longer than the source itself. :-)

~~~
shabda
Measuring programming _(books)_ progress by lines of code _(lines of text)_ is
like measuring aircraft building progress by weight

~~~
wheels
That's trendy to say, and there's a lot of truth to it, but the fact of the
matter is that the number of lines of code in a project _does_ convey useful
information about its complexity. More accurate would be to say that it's only
one dimension in a multi-dimensional metric.

Just like with an airplane, if we add in the weight and what it's made of and
used for all of the sudden it becomes a pretty interesting metric.

~~~
shabda
(Sorry if a quote sounded empty and cute, I will elaborate my thoughts.)

\- Sintara is small (and arguably beautiful), a book on it should be small.
Being small doesnot mean it shouldnot be called book.

\- Wasn't our biggest gripe with J2ee monster was the enormous complexity, and
to handle them the large books required. Wasn't that why rails Django were
hailed as game changers? <http://i44.tinypic.com/98uhs6.png>

Smaller frameworks with smaller learning curve and books take that even
further.

------
timinman
For some reason I enjoy using Sinatra more than Rails, I think it is simpler
and more 'Ruby-ish'. Also it works well on the free and scaleable Google App
Engine: <http://goo.gl/6eW4>.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice writeup. Sinatra with builder is just about perfect for implementing web
services, dynamically generated RSS feeds, simple web apps, etc. Nicely
complements using Rails for rich web apps.

------
albemuth
This is one of those examples of why I love the Ruby community so much, it's
almost hard to find a Ruby book/tutorial/blog post that hasn't been written
with such love and care. It makes me feel all fuzzy inside, try to find a
similar source for spring mvc :(

------
nimrody
Well written. Includes a section on "deployment" at the end that summarizes
various options -- including patches needed to get FastCGI working.

Specific instructions on how to deploy on dreamhost shared accounts (Passanger
/ fastcgi).

------
tibbon
How can I contribute? There's a section under the Models for Sequel, but it is
blank. I've done plenty of work with Sequel and Sinatra and I'm sure I could
fill in the blanks.

~~~
bk
You can fork it from <http://github.com/sinatra/sinatra-book>

------
csspixel
Same as <http://www.sinatrarb.com/book.html>

It hasn't changed in a while. Is there a way to contribute?

